# Sheep/Goat mix for sale



## ksalvagno (Aug 4, 2011)

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/2529780273.html

This ad was on my local Craigslist and I'm thinking that this isn't even possible, is it?


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not that wikipedia is terribly trustworthy, but here ya go ..  My understanding is that the key to the whole thing is the difference in the numbers of chromasomes..  Things with different numbers of chromasomes can't generally mate, and even if they do, the resulting hybrid offspring is usually dead.

The likelihood that someone had two sheep/goat hybrids, and that one was male and the other was female, and that they were both fertile, and that they could actually concieve, and that the product of conception would actually live...and end up on Craigslist...? 

ASTRONOMICAL.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 4, 2011)

That is what I figured! I bet you someone will buy it though.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to know if it is a goat or a sheep. the big one looks like it could be a goat, but the little one looks to be a lamb for sure.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 4, 2011)

Sheep.  Hair sheep, most likely barbados crosses.  Love that both parents are sheep/goat crosses too.  Wanna bet that they are brother/sister?  cute baby.  How can he tell that its going to stay so small?  oh, the questions I have.


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 4, 2011)

those are hair sheep most likely mixed with a wool breed of sheep.
It is common mistake. Everyone who sees my hair sheep says that they are goats. I just either go with it or correct them.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, those are definitely sheep.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 4, 2011)

soay sheep?  Does anyone here any of those?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 4, 2011)

Geeps?  Shoats?  Guess it wouldn't be that, since there's a shoat stage in pigs.

I agree, hair sheep or hair sheep cross.  Some folks will believe anything.  I told a lady once that a silkie was a cross between a rabbit and a chicken (ASSuming she'd know I was kidding) and I'll be dipped if someone else didn't call the next week wanting to buy one of my rabbit-birds.

As if...

You know if I had those, I'd have offered them here on BYH 1st...


----------



## rascal (Aug 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Geeps?  Shoats?  Guess it wouldn't be that, since there's a shoat stage in pigs.
> 
> I agree, hair sheep or hair sheep cross.  Some folks will believe anything.  I told a lady once that a silkie was a cross between a rabbit and a chicken (ASSuming she'd know I was kidding) and I'll be dipped if someone else didn't call the next week wanting to buy one of my rabbit-birds.
> 
> ...




I know the feeling!  Scottish Highlander steer got called a sheep dog a few times...

REALLY????


----------



## freemotion (Aug 4, 2011)

Shoot, you mean to tell me that I could've gotten $500 for my La Mancha cross kids by saying they were a cross between a goat and a Doberman Pinscher?  Seriously???  What I could do with all that cash!!!


----------



## elevan (Aug 4, 2011)

Post is flagged for removal so I guess I missed it  :/

Some people are just crazy.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 4, 2011)

z


----------



## elevan (Aug 5, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I guess its mean, but I am glad its being removed.
> 
> I was feeling sorry for the poor sucker that was gonna spend 500$ on a "rare" animal.


That's not mean because it should be removed.  Whoever posted it is trying to pull a scam.

I just have a hard time believing that people are crazy enough to fall for something like that...but I know they are out there...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll bet they aren't scamming- they're probably just dumb about animals.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 5, 2011)

It was reposted. http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/2530494285.html


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 5, 2011)

> Shoot, you mean to tell me that I could've gotten $500 for my La Mancha cross kids by saying they were a cross between a goat and a Doberman Pinscher?  Seriously???  What I could do with all that cash!!!


----------



## elevan (Aug 5, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I'll bet they aren't scamming- they're probably just dumb about animals.


That's even scarier


----------



## greymane (Aug 5, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> It was reposted. http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/2530494285.html


That shows as flagged for removal, too.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 8, 2011)

A lot of people around here don't know that Barbados or Katahdin sheep are sheep, and insist that they are goats. (Even people who own them!) And then insist that when they see a longhaired goat like an angora, it is a sheep. I've also had people insist on telling me that my disbudded buck CAN'T really be a "billy goat" because he has no horns, and everyone knows that all male goats have horns and females don't.  I just turn him around and show them his "udder".


----------



## lharper (Aug 9, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I just turn him around and show them his "udder".


LMAO


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Aug 9, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I just turn him around and show them his "udder".


Holy Crow, this is hilarious, thanks Ariel301, you made me laugh today.


----------

